# Reaching out to traditional ICE forums



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I enjoy traditional car forums, particularly Autoline.TV, and the their 'Autoline Daily.' But the ignorance about Tesla (and other EVs) is huge. So I periodically post to share facts and data. This happened yesterday:

*19.*​_Kit Gerhart Says:_​_March 25th, 2020 at 7:44 pm_​_For the first time ever, I saw a Tesla on the interstate going faster, rather than slower than most of the traffic. It was a white Model 3. It turned off a couple miles after I saw it, so was likely driving locally, charged at home, with plenty of reserve range. The other Teslas I've seen on I-95 were among the slowest cars on the road, probably making sure they could safely make it to the next supercharger on a road trip._​_. . ._​_*22.*_​_Bob Wilson Says:_​_March 26th, 2020 at 1:44 am_​_*#19* - "a Tesla on the interstate going faster" is in part a function of unoptimized, trip planning software. With rare exception, the trip planning software expects fewer, longer, maximum charge sessions. In practice, the fastest trip times come from: (1) arrive with minimum charge, 5-10 miles, and (2) charge just enough to reach the next, fast DC charger._​​_The reason is the fastest Tesla charging occurs at the lowest state of charge. It rapidly reaches a peak and then trails down. Lots of high-speed, DC chargers shortens the charge stop time and speeds the block-to-block time. By happy accident, the charge rates also mean this is the least expensive cost per mile. It is the electric car version of a race car, pit stop._​_. . ._​_*24. *_​_Bob Wilson Says:_​_March 26th, 2020 at 5:25 am_​_







_​_*#19* - The web link is to a recent, Tesla benchmark chart. In just over 7 minutes, there was enough charge to reach Manchester TN. Round it up to 8 minutes, it would have cost $2.00 to drive 57 miles to Manchester TN. But I'd accidentally over charged while getting a bite of lunch._​​_Adding gas is faster than charging but does not include biology breaks for food and restrooms. Unlike holding or monitoring the gas nozzle, charging is plug and forget. Regardless, EVs can be very affordable on the road._​
One of the sad secrets is how many Tesla owners don't really know the highway costs. If we don't, traditional ICE/diesel owners are totally in the dark. We can solve that problem by just sharing the facts and data. No hyperbole, it is easily spotted and destroys one's credibility. Just share factual information, low keyed, and you've planted a seed for a future Tesla buyer.

Bob Wilson

ps. This was posted in the same thread: http://www.autoline.tv/daily/?p=66867#more-66867

*29.*​_Larry D. Says: _​_March 26th, 2020 at 8:19 am_​_I have never noticed any Teslas going slower than the traffic. This is bizzarre. On the contrary, there used to be a ton of prius drivers who drove like they were in a funeral procession, obviously trying to hypermile. Fortunately this annoying visual has stopped maybe a decade ago. It was especially egregious when these JERKS were hypremiling on the LEFT Lane. These auto illiterates should try to do that in the Autobahn, where there are SERIOUS FINES if you use the left lane for ANYTHING BUT A PASSING LANE._​​_Teslas are race cars in disguise, as Bob Wilson hinted. Get a grip. AND Tesla drivers are RARELY surprised about their remaining range, as we have seen in a ton of videos, they get ample warning AND they get full info on where they can find the next supercharger, which they would NEVER need to do on a weekday commuting, BTW. Their ranges are way too long for even the longest commutes._​​_*30.*_​_Kit Gerhart Says: _​_March 26th, 2020 at 8:34 am_​_*24* Thanks. Interesting._​


----------

